# Save Artificial Reef Building



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

Please everyone read Candy Hansrd's post under Forum's Bash and Get Togethers!

Your help is needed desperately to ensure that we as the public can continue to deploy reefs for ourselves in the Gulf. The future of this fishery stands to lose the very thing that is helping it rebound. If the 1/2" thick steel minumum for all reefs is enacted you will see your fish stocks decline resulting in tighter restrictions due to lack of habitat. Your area Corps of Engineers have taken it on themselves to use this tool to shut you down. They are bowing evidently to pressures from certain conservation {tree hugger} groups whose real wish is that you stop fishing altogether. I know this sounds ludicrous but that is the bottom line. These groups have lots of money and pay lobbyist to court these people for their cause. You will then be at the mercy of the state and the feds as to when or if ANYTHING is put out for habitat. You have people in government that are on your side but if you don't stand up and be counted they can't help you! Remember the squeaky wheel gets the grease when dealing with these type people. The one thing the recreational boater has is his size in our country. There are millions of you and if just a portion stand up and say no they will listen. Please get involved and let your opinions be known.











:hoppingmad


----------

